# LFTS 10-1-16 Bow Opener



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Up and at em suckers! 

Packing in the rain gear this morning. Will be 20ft up in the air by 6:30.

Stay dry, aim true, and good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Nothing like a double post to get the day started


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## just tryin to fish (May 31, 2004)

Still I'm the sack here another 30 min till the coffee get going.radar looks ok for the morning


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Good luck all been waiting a long time to get this season started! Be safe everyone and enjoy this great season with friends and family or at least give them a call to help drag out your deer  about another hour and I'll be in my tree in Calhoun .


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

It's here!!!! The day we have all been waiting for. Good luck to all and be safe.


----------



## standsitterGJG (Sep 28, 2009)

Rise and shine!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Just rolling out of the rack here in Glennie , I can hear the rain hitting the windows out side, good luck all and stay dry !
Flight


----------



## tjfishinboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Just got to work, what a load of crap! Good luck everyone!


----------



## hunt city bucks (Oct 13, 2010)

Headed out the door! Should be sitting by 6:30. Good luck everybody!


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Was gonna sleep in with the weather forecast but I'm up and ready to go. Too much motivation I suppose. 

Good luck everyone. Stay dry


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Good Luck to all.

I will be at work until 3 and then finishing some honey-do's this afternoon/evening.


----------



## MI_Buckhunter (Nov 8, 2009)

May your arrows fly true. Good luck all, I'll be in the stand shortly. Hopefully this rain let's up and stirs up some movement.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

tjfishinboy said:


> Just got to work, what a load of crap! Good luck everyone!


Same here.


----------



## Nice Shot 1982 (Aug 31, 2013)

Christmas with arrows!!!! Wooooooooooo-yeaaaahhhh! 

Stay safe everyone and good luck!!!!!


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Another week for me before I can get out with my new bow, I'm jealous.

Good Luck...


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

Like this comment if you played fred bear on the way out this morning!

On my way to NE Lenawee county right now. Good luck brothers and sisters.


----------



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

Rain stopped here but unfortunately the wind is still SE. Sucks but only have one ground blind to hunt out of and a SE wind is the worst possible direction to get busted. Thought long and hard about it here on the couch but as much as I want to hunt the opener I'm waiting until tomorrow. Good luck! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm going to have to wait for tomorrow as well with this wind. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

Woke up to Fred bear this morning to get me in the mood


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## Mike4282 (Jul 25, 2010)

Up and gathering my stuff, excited to say the least just hoping the rain holds back... east wind is perfect for the the stand I want to be in... good luck guys..


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Phoolish said:


> Woke up to Fred bear this morning to get me in the mood


My every day ritual since I was little. Great song


----------



## standsitterGJG (Sep 28, 2009)

All settled in. Good luck guys and gals!


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

25 minutes till legal light. Been out since just after 6. Rain still holding off here.


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

Since I have had a cellphone it's been my alarm for hunting season.


----------



## dt7 (Dec 3, 2008)

YYYYYEEEESSS IT IS OCTOBER 1!!!!!! I'm heading to work, but be out tomorrow ... GOOD LUCK EVERYONE! BE SAFE! SHOOT STRAIGHT! 

MAY we all be BLESSED with another safe and bountiful fall, cool crisp days and beautiful sunrises! Please guide us and keep us safe. Amen


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Glad I brought the ThermoCell


----------



## huntmichigan (Nov 18, 2005)

In the ground blind in Crawford county. Warm and breezy no rain... Yet!!! Good luck everyone


----------



## 1fife (May 7, 2001)

23 ft up in Emmett st Clair county


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

U of M Fan said:


> Same here.


Yep, up at 4 and work at 5. Taking an hour of leave to get home in time for the Michigan game. No way I'm missing that game today. 

I can hunt tomorrow evening.

GO BLUE!!!


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Lots working the fields on drive into property they up on their feet now the rain stopped , looking promising bring on that daylight!!!


----------



## UnluckyOne (Nov 17, 2012)

Up 20 in Macomb County. Already soaked. Might as well make it worth my time. Waiting to get up close and personal with this guy.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Good luck everyone. 
It's raining out here.


----------



## huntr4life (Nov 30, 2005)

Raining lightly in the UP too, but I'm in!


----------



## dewy2232 (Oct 24, 2013)

Out sitting in my box blind in Arenac county this morning. Calling for rain most of the day, and this easterly wind is not ideal. At least I'm in the woods. Good luck, aim small miss small!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Raining here in Glennie, we are covered in cows right now, little flight trying his best to take a nap, no deer yet , good luck all !
Flight


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

In camp Alcona county. No rain but wind when I got in the tree, now rain with no wind. One doe and a porky thus far.


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

Just had a bachelor group of three youngins slide through the bean field


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Nothing but rain here in Saginaw county.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

In the pear tree stand here in St. Clair County. The little bit of east wind works for me. 

Good Luck everyone & be safe.


----------



## standsitterGJG (Sep 28, 2009)

Comon critters!


----------



## canyard (Jan 10, 2010)

Apparently someone thought it was rifle season.holycow nothing like a high powered rifle on state Land in Glennie,


----------



## mtwillard (Jan 15, 2010)

Nothing yet in Clare county. Hoping to see one of the four *****, two porcupines, and possum that's on my hit list


----------



## Yamirider (Oct 3, 2008)

Out in Sanilac this morning. Rain and wind off and on. Be safe and good luck everyone.


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

I had open heart surgery last month so I am forced to take a different approach this season. Rather than being 15 ft up in a tree with my compound right now I'm sitting in a ground blind with a cross bow in my lap.
I'm not complaining by any means it feels good to be in the woods.


----------



## Wolfgang (Jan 16, 2009)

I know. It's rainy, but man I'm happy Neto be in the woods. Saw 2 does in front of my tree on the walk in. First time bow hunting on state land in Midland county. Only vehicle this morning, so that's a good sign


----------



## huntr4life (Nov 30, 2005)

3 does and 3 fawns just came by, all within 10 yards....good feeling to have the first deer of the year pass by!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

View attachment 228164

Steaks anyone, darn thing won't leave us alone, LOL !
Flight


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

Just had a bachelor group of three youngins slide through the bean field


----------



## huntmichigan (Nov 18, 2005)

Flight of the arrow said:


> View attachment 228164
> 
> Steaks anyone, darn thing won't leave us alone, LOL !
> Flight


Looks like a shooter to me


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

View attachment 228165


Late walking in but glad I was. Locked up with 2 shooters in the field I had to cross. Tried close distance but they didn't stick around.


----------



## newtbrew (Mar 9, 2014)

Good luck everyone


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

On a ground blind in Ingham. My thermo cell is about dead. When it goes, I do to. I can see a wall of skeeters trying to get in the blind. Got busted on the way in, only seen skeeters and birds. At least I haven't heard any gunshots yet... But it does feel great waking up at the butt crack of dawn for something other than work. Good luck


----------



## drenthp (Jun 5, 2014)

Sitting in Isabella county. Real light misty rain most of the morning. Haven't seen any deer movement yet. Saw 2 grouse and 1 woodcock so far. Enjoying my saturday!


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

Heard some grunting, I would like to know what did it. Also made a early season mistake. Forgot to pee before heading out. Seeing how long I can hold it before I pee out the stand


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

Forgot rule #1. Take a dump before heading out. If you need me I'll be in the "sharted" thread.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

FINALLY 

Saw some chickadees 

Crows been making an unholy racket for half hour now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bear5 (May 17, 2009)

Up and ready in Jackson.


----------



## DoeMaster (Aug 24, 2012)

Checking in from Saginaw county. Late start bcuz I had my alarm set on weekday only. Frick! Saw 2 sparkies and a shooter on my way in. They slipped into the corn and didn't bust me. Had a big doe walk by at 25 yards 3 minutes after sitting down. Good start!


----------



## goosebandit2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Phoolish said:


> Heard some grunting, I would like to know what did it. Also made a early season mistake. Forgot to pee before heading out. Seeing how long I can hold it before I pee out the stand


Same here I just let it fly about 5 minutes ago.


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

Was trying to get in right at daylight this morning. Spotted a bunch in he neighbors field. Eventually they spotted me and took off. First time in this set in a while (hence getting in at daylight to check/reset the stand) and it's gotten super thick in here.


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

goosebandit2 said:


> Same here I just let it fly about 5 minutes ago.


 Yep couldn't hold back did the same


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

Just a slight wind and no rain yet here


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Finally saw first deer here in Saginaw Co. small doe


----------



## Plumman (Feb 11, 2013)

Reporting from Eastern Arenac Co. Rain gas paused for now. Nothing moving here yet.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Good luck everyone, shoot straight and stay safe. I can't hunt with the east wind....


----------



## huntr4life (Nov 30, 2005)

Deer 7 passing by....


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Two yearlings so far. Damn it feels good to be back out!


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

raining here oscoda/crawford co.


----------



## deernutz (Jan 18, 2009)

View attachment 228172

State land in Barry County. Rain quit about 730. Woodies on the pond behind me but no deer in front yet


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

deernutz said:


> View attachment 228172
> 
> State land in Barry County. Rain quit about 730. Woodies on the pond behind me but no deer in front yet


Be careful in that stand next weekend when duck season starts


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

View attachment 228175


----------



## mrsocko33 (Sep 28, 2007)

Just a soggy ass here in Jackson.


----------



## Titan34 (Dec 7, 2009)

One decent buck 200 yards out at first light. Nothing since in Berville...


----------



## spikekilla (Jan 6, 2009)

View attachment 228177
She was waiting for mama but mama decided to go downwind. U all know the rest...


----------



## SuperHunter18 (Oct 23, 2004)

One fawn so far here in Sanilac....not sure where momma was?....my daughter is still up to bat since we struck out in yourh season, i had to talk he off the ledge on the fawn....finaly got her to see the faint spots on the rump.....she is still mad at me


----------



## Ol Tom Killa (Jan 16, 2011)

NorthWoodsHunter said:


> Forgot rule #1. Take a dump before heading out. If you need me I'll be in the "sharted" thread.


Sweet. Can't wait for 2016 sharted thread.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Gonna have to head in. Gotta run a billion errands and keep painting the house today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jc bowhunter (Nov 11, 2012)

Nothing in Newaygo rained a good amount, lots of shooting rifles at 715 haha nothing new


----------



## Hartland-Hunter (Jan 2, 2011)

Checking in from Livingston County - Only a 2 1/2 year old 8 or 10pt under my stand when I walked in at 8:30 this morning. I couldn't decide if I wanted to sit out the rain and got a late start.


----------



## DoeMaster (Aug 24, 2012)

2 bucks walking the edge of the corn. Too far and heading the wrong way.


----------



## Whitetail Freak (Nov 10, 2008)

Man I love October 1st, my property just fills up with bucks following it. Good luck guys and gals.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

First deer to walk by was a nice sized 6 pt. Ended up seeing 5 total this morning. I was surrounded by goose hunters all morning. Sounded like opening day of gun season! The rain held off, so all-and-all, it was a good morning.


----------



## huntr4life (Nov 30, 2005)

Called it for the morning. 4 does and 3 fawns total. Who says there's no deer in yoop!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Sure am glad I have a nice dry box blind to sit in today! Been raining all morning here in Arenac county. No deer have been seen between 3 of us so far. It's nice to be in the woods, but this weather could have cooperated a little more...


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

monczunski said:


> Like this comment if you played fred bear on the way out this morning!
> 
> On my way to NE Lenawee county right now. Good luck brothers and sisters.


All you guys in your stands, put on your headsets for a few minutes and enjoy.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

It looks like no one shot one yet, many got wet, not many deer seen......yup, I don't feel bad for sleeping in.

It's raining as I type and the rest of the week looks like alot of rain.


----------



## ihatesquirrels (Oct 25, 2015)

Nothing so far here in Isabella County. Sprinkling and wind off and on all morning. At least this cedar tree keeps me dry. Sitting until lunch.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

I quit at 9:30. One doe. Maybe tonight. In the mean time gonna cheer Wisconsin on.


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

A truck load of squirrels, 2 porkies, 1 yote and 3 skinheads this morning. Off to a good start of the season but for the bugs. It is sure nice to be back at it again.


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

Got skunked so I got down and pulled my cards and it made me feel better. Got 500 pics 90% are between 4-7pm only a few morning pics. Hopefully I'll have better luck tonight


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Nice!! Good Luck Phoolish!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Felt good to be back in the stand. Saw a ton of turkeys, three does and one young 6 point. Time to go get some dry clothes.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Hoytman5 said:


> First deer to walk by was a nice sized 6 pt. Ended up seeing 5 total this morning. I was surrounded by goose hunters all morning. Sounded like opening day of gun season! The rain held off, so all-and-all, it was a good morning.


There is as a ton of shooting by me. Im far from anyone waterfowl hunting. Not sure what was going on.


----------



## Fishfreak48 (Feb 29, 2016)

Got wet this morning also seen this one around 745 let him walk being he was lopsided


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

TheLionsFan said:


> In the mean time gonna cheer Wisconsin on.


You just gave me a new reason to hate the Lions other than sucking....


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

huntr4life said:


> Deer 7 passing by....


I would've had her gutted, hang'n, and backstraps sizzle'n by now!!!


----------



## Bigdiddy (Jan 11, 2006)

wolverines said:


> I would've had her gutted, hang'n, and backstraps sizzle'n by now!!!


To each is own Wolverines, but I'm with ya! I would've given her a ride and planning on snacking on her come game time 3:30.

Good luck to everyone today!!


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Good luck to the evening crowd! Thanks for sharing your stories. I won't be out, probably until end of October.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

TheLionsFan said:


> I quit at 9:30. One doe. Maybe tonight. In the mean time gonna cheer Wisconsin on.


Go Bears!!!! Lol


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Came back out for a couple hours since it's dry out and I have a class reunion to go to later  I'd blow it off but when your lady is from the same class you get out voted. Need to have a talk with the planning commission.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Ya didnt lose the blood trail in the rain did ya buktruk??? 

Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## droptine989 (Oct 14, 2012)

Hot on the trail of a nice 8 fellas. Hopefully pics to follow


----------



## josheupmi (Dec 9, 2008)

droptine989 said:


> Hot on the trail of a nice 8 fellas. Hopefully pics to follow


Very nice, goodluck!!! Not a whole lot moving in southern Ohio tonight.


----------



## DoeMaster (Aug 24, 2012)

I can't take it anymore. I gotta see some pics!


----------



## droptine989 (Oct 14, 2012)

No trail cam pics of this guy. He just showed up eating acorns along the foodplot. It was a nerve racking few minutes of him ducking behind every possible limb before he slipped up and offered a perfect 27 yard quartering shot. Hit a little high but he made it about 150 yards. Got a little turned around in all of the excitement. But we just made it out. My son turns 3 in november and did a great job in the woods with me and grandpa. Future hunter for sure


----------



## droptine989 (Oct 14, 2012)

sorry for the poor quality pic


----------



## ReeseHunter (Jan 10, 2009)

droptine989 said:


> sorry for the poor quality pic


Congrats! Started taking my kids at 3 and they are still hooked. My boy shot his first deer at 7 this year!! Nice work


----------



## droptine989 (Oct 14, 2012)

Rage in the cage!!!


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

Congrats. Nice one!


----------



## Yardman (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice deer Dale! Now let's fish.


----------



## jmiller (Nov 16, 2011)

Had a great opener until the shot, saw 7 does this morning, then sat in my good evening spot, saw 4 bucks and 4 does, most bucks I've seen in a sit ever, 35 yard shot ended up about an inch low


----------



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

TheLionsFan said:


> . In the mean time gonna cheer Wisconsin on.


So how'd that work out for ya?!?!?! GO BLUE!


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

buktruk said:


> Drew on a doe earlier tonight but she turned as I was aiming. Passed a 6pt. Just drilled a decent 8pt. Not a giant but it'll be my best bow buck!


Start adding up the points


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Here he is ....


----------



## droptine989 (Oct 14, 2012)

Way to go. Nice looking buck. Details man lol


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Congratulations Heath...beautiful buck!


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

I'll get the story up tomorrow, gotta get a little sleep. Definitely a fun hunt.


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

droptine989 said:


> No trail cam pics of this guy. He just showed up eating acorns along the foodplot. It was a nerve racking few minutes of him ducking behind every possible limb before he slipped up and offered a perfect 27 yard quartering shot. Hit a little high but he made it about 150 yards. Got a little turned around in all of the excitement. But we just made it out. My son turns 3 in november and did a great job in the woods with me and grandpa. Future hunter for sure


Congrats, nice buck.


----------



## Plumman (Feb 11, 2013)

buktruk said:


> Here he is ....


Nice buck! Good job on being patient waiting for the shot!


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

U of M Fan said:


> Just missed another!!! Unreal


I was there! I can't believe they missed three with two different kickers. We're in deep s#%t if the kicking game doesn't get it together... They definitely better figure it out before the Ohio state game! One thing you gotta love is the sparties lost again... Ha Ha!


----------

